# Unir 2 transformadores [DUDA]



## ciskakashi (Jul 15, 2011)

hola buenas tardes tenga ustedes, me preguntaba si puedo unir dos transformadores de 18v de salida con tap central a 9x9, con 2 amperios para que me de de salida 36v con tap a 18x18 a 4 amperios, al unirlos también aumento la potencia de la corriente, en este caso serian 4 de salida?, y si funciona esto, es decir, que me da 36 de salida a 4 amperios, como se conectan los devanados?, estoy bien en esto?, estaré loco?
La verdad es que no encuentro un transformador de 36v de salida a 4 amperios, y se me ocurrió que podría usar dos transformadores de 18v y 18v, para que al conectarlos me den 36 con tap central, lo único malo es que no se como se conectan, quiero duplicar tanto el voltaje como la corriente, esto se puede hacer, se que ya han preguntado eso, perdonen por hacer post recurrentes, pero la verdad y con el respeto suyo y de su tiempo me urge mucho.
Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Jul 15, 2011)

ciskakashi dijo:


> hola buenas tardes tenga ustedes, me preguntaba si puedo unir dos transformadores de 18v de salida con tap central a 9x9, con 2 amperios para que me de de salida 36v con tap a 18x18 a 4 amperios, al unirlos también aumento la potencia de la corriente, en este caso serian 4 de salida?, y si funciona esto, es decir, que me da 36 de salida a 4 amperios, como se conectan los devanados?, estoy bien en esto?, estaré loco?
> La verdad es que no encuentro un transformador de 36v de salida a 4 amperios, y se me ocurrió que podría usar dos transformadores de 18v y 18v, para que al conectarlos me den 36 con tap central, lo único malo es que no se como se conectan, quiero duplicar tanto el voltaje como la corriente, esto se puede hacer, se que ya han preguntado eso, perdonen por hacer post recurrentes, pero la verdad y con el respeto suyo y de su tiempo me urge mucho.
> Saludos!


Hola, que tal... Bienvenido al foro..

Lo que estás planteando se puede hacer, es posible y correcto, pero solo cuando los transformadores son idénticos uno con otro. Hago hincapié más que nada en el calibre del alambre de los secundarios, ya que éste debe ser idéntico, porque si uno fuese más chico que el otro, habría posiblemente un calentamiento en el bobinado de menor sección, porque las corrientes no serían iguales.

También tenés un problema de concepto, y es que cuando unís transformadores *en serie* nunca vas a poder duplicar la corriente! Lo que duplicás es solamente la tensión final.

Si tenés dos transformadores iguales de 9+9V (18V de extremo a extremo), podés directamente ignorar cada TAP central de los transformadores, y unir sus extremos, es decir, el extremo de uno con el inicio del otro, para tener los +36V que buscás.
La corriente siempre va a ser la misma, no se duplica. Si ambos transformadores son de 2A, a la salida vas a contar con 2A, no más que eso.

Las conexiones son muy simples! Poner los secundarios en SERIE y los primarios en PARALELO.
Hacé la prueba. Medí con el téster la tensión. Si hay "algo mal", invertí los cables del bobinado primario, y todo se resuelve.

Saludos.
PS: La corriente está limitada directamente por el *menor* calibre de alambre de cualquier secundario, por eso es importante que los transformadores sean ambos de igual potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2011)

Por aquí se comento algo sobre ese tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/elevar-voltaje-fuente-alimentacion-27678/


----------



## Tavo (Jul 15, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por aquí se comento algo sobre ese tema
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/elevar-voltaje-fuente-alimentacion-27678/


Que buen detalle! 
Yo solo sabía que una vez me pasó, pero no sabía bien por qué! 


Fogonazo dijo:


> En efecto funciona, pero tienes 2 posibilidades:
> 
> 1) Las tensiones alternas de ambos transformadores se suman.
> 2) Las tensiones alternas de ambos transformadores se restan.
> ...


Buenísimo tu aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## martinchox22 (Nov 16, 2011)

hola me llamo martin,tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica y queria plantear mi duda...tengo 2 trafos,uno de 12v 8A y otro de 12v 1,5A,queria saber cuanto amperaje voy a tener en total ya que necesito al menos 4A para un amplificador,gracias.


----------



## Agustinw (Nov 16, 2011)

martinchox22 dijo:


> hola me llamo martin,tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica y queria plantear mi duda...tengo 2 trafos,uno de 12v 8A y otro de 12v 1,5A,queria saber cuanto amperaje voy a tener en total ya que necesito al menos 4A para un amplificador,gracias.



Hola martín ¿que queres lograr uniendo los transformadores?

Si los unís en paralelo + de uno con + del otro y - con - del otro vas a tener una corriente de 9.5A
si los unís en seria vas a tener el doble de tensión 24v pero la intensidad max que podrá entregar sera la del de menor osea 1.5 A.


----------



## Mauricio09 (Ago 30, 2013)

Hola! Buenas Tardes Gente Electrónica! jeje.

Recurro a sus conocimientos ya que los míos son un tanto pobres : estoy por armar un amplificador de 60w con un control de tonos, es el de esta pagina: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_tda2050_02.php (si no se pueden pasar links ajenos, ruego alguien edite el post y me disculpe); pero tengo un inconveniente: ahi dice que necesito un transformador de 18vac 4amp, pero donde yo vivo no puedo conseguir ninguno y el único que encontré ronda los 300$ pesos arg. Y como necesito dos, no me es viable desde el punto de vista monetario. Pero lo que si hay son transformadores de 9vac 2amp, a un precio de mas o menos 50$ pesos arg. Ahora la pregunta: 
¿Se pueden unir las salidas de los transformadores para obtener el voltaje que necesito? (el circuito rectificador esta incluido en el pcb del ampli, por eso no lo mencione)
De ser posible: ¿Como lo hago? y de no ser posible: ¿que otra solución me pueden dar?

Espero alguna respuesta!

Pd: me olvide de agradecer a los que me ayudaron con el tema de la fuente de alimentación de otro ampli que hice. No se como citar así que dejo el link al post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...r-12-12-1a-amplificador-stereo-tda2003-94859/ .
Pd2: quedo de lujo ese ampli. Cuando recupere la camara subo algunas fotos!​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2013)

Puedes unir los bobinados secundarios de los transformadores para conseguir 9+9Vca = *18Vca * pero no tienes la capacidad de corriente necesaria, el esquema dice *4A* y tu solo tienes* 2A* aún sumando los transformadores.

*Edit:*

Como alternativa podrías conseguir 2 fuentes de PC y alimentar con estas tu amplificador.


----------



## analogico (Ago 30, 2013)

Mauricio09 dijo:
			
		

> Hola! Buenas Tardes Gente Electrónica! jeje.
> 
> Recurro a sus conocimientos ya que los míos son un tanto pobres : estoy por armar un amplificador de 60w con un control de tonos, es el de esta pagina: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_tda2050_02.php (si no se pueden pasar links ajenos, ruego alguien edite el post y me disculpe); pero tengo un inconveniente: ahi dice que necesito un transformador de 18vac 4amp, pero donde yo vivo no puedo conseguir ninguno



ese amplificador usa un transformador doble con 2 salidas de 18vac
por lo tanto tu idea de *9vac 2amp* no sirve


----------



## Mauricio09 (Ago 30, 2013)

Hola! y Gracias por responder!

En vista de que no es posible con los dos trafos de 9vac 2amp, solo me queda lo de las fuentes de PC. Justo tengo dos aca en casa, son de dos PC que arme para unos clientes pero que querian unas fuentes mas potentes que las que viene montadas en los gabinetes, se las cambie y me quede con dos de 600w segun las etiquetas. Si me pueden pasar un link o un esquema se los agradecere infinitamente!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2013)

Mauricio09 dijo:
			
		

> Hola! Buenas Tardes Gente Electrónica! jeje.
> 
> Recurro a sus conocimientos ya que los míos son un tanto pobres : estoy por armar un amplificador de 60w con un control de tonos, es el de esta pagina: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyecto_tda2050_02.php (si no se pueden pasar links ajenos, ruego alguien edite el post y me disculpe); pero tengo un inconveniente: ahi dice que necesito un transformador de 18vac 4amp, pero donde yo vivo no puedo conseguir ninguno y el único que encontré ronda los 300$ pesos arg. Y como necesito dos, no me es viable desde el punto de vista monetario. Pero lo que si hay son transformadores de 9vac 2amp, a un precio de mas o menos 50$ pesos arg. Ahora la pregunta:
> ¿Se pueden unir las salidas de los transformadores para obtener el voltaje que necesito? (el circuito rectificador esta incluido en el pcb del ampli, por eso no lo mencione)
> ...


Hola caro Mauricio09, !saludos cordeales!, en tu caso lo mejor a hacer es enconmendar un transformador con esas especificaciones que necessitas a un taller especializado en enrolamiento de transformadores y motores o quizaz mejor ainda estudie el assunto( desahollo de transformadores) y autoconstrua su transformador asi lo precio final es lo mas bajo possible ( muchos radioaficionados ja hacieran iso en todo el mundo ).
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ago 30, 2013)

Aqui puedes encontrar como usar una fuente de alimentación de PC desechada para construir una buena fuente para laboratorio, los colores determinan los voltajes que son los clásicos 5v, 12v, etc
http://hardware-hackingmx.com/2013/08/25/fuente-de-alimentacion-casera/


----------



## analogico (Ago 30, 2013)

Mauricio09 dijo:
			
		

> Hola! y Gracias por responder!
> 
> En vista de que no es posible con los dos trafos de 9vac 2amp, solo me queda lo de las fuentes de PC. Justo tengo dos aca en casa, son de dos PC que arme para unos clientes pero que querian unas fuentes mas potentes que las que viene montadas en los gabinetes, se las cambie y me quede con dos de 600w segun las etiquetas. Si me pueden pasar un link o un esquema se los agradecere infinitamente!



no alcanza con fuente  de PC a ese amplificador usa fuente doble de +/-24 vdc y una fuente atx  no llega a ese voltaje


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 30, 2013)

analogico dijo:
			
		

> no alcanza con fuente  de PC a ese amplificador usa fuente doble de +/-24 vdc y una fuente atx  no llega a ese voltaje



Muy bien, si no tienes inconvenientes con tu fuente ATX, puedes aprovechar los componentes de  esta para construir una fuente SMPS que llegue al voltaje que necesitas, en el foro hay gran variedad de estos montajes, puedes utilizar el buscador.


----------



## zorrux (Ago 30, 2013)

La misma pagina de construyasuvideorockola tiene tutoriales muy buenos para encarar la construccion   de un transformador segun tus requerimientos .Revisalos .

Yo siguiendolos me hice un transformer de 16+16/ 6 amperios al costo de 17 dolares ,con hierro nuevito y reluciente .Ahora ya se donde se consiguen  nucleos usados y asi  disminuir los costos.


----------



## basicobasico (Ago 31, 2013)

El MEJOR concejo que daria y que esta en boga: RECICLE. y que es parte del tecnico tradicional, RECICLAJE, perfectamente puede ir donde arreglen cosas electronicas, algun tecnico y preguntarle si entre sus cosas tendria el transformador que ud menciona, tambien podria ir a las chatarrerias o reciclajes donde llegan las cosas como partes electronicas y preguntar por la parte que ud necesita. Un transformador no importa si es nuevecito o de segunda lo importante es que este funcionando y en buen estado. RECICLEMOS sea nuestro LEMA.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 31, 2013)

Mauricio09 dijo:
			
		

> ahi dice que necesito un transformador de 18vac 4amp, ]



...........................



			
				analogico dijo:
			
		

> ese amplificador usa un transformador doble con 2 salidas de 18vac
> por lo tanto tu idea de *9vac 2amp* no sirve



.......................................



			
				analogico dijo:
			
		

> no alcanza con fuente  de PC a ese amplificador usa fuente doble de +/-24 vdc y una fuente atx  no llega a ese voltaje



............................ ...............QUE ES LO QUE USA ESE APARATO  !!!!!!!!!  al final


----------



## el lakra (Sep 8, 2013)

zorrux dijo:
			
		

> La misma pagina de construyasuvideorockola tiene tutoriales muy buenos para encarar la construccion   de un transformador segun tus requerimientos .Revisalos .
> 
> Yo siguiendolos me hice un transformer de 16+16/ 6 amperios al costo de 17 dolares ,con hierro nuevito y reluciente .Ahora ya se donde se consiguen  nucleos usados y asi  disminuir los costos.



epa hermano donde podria conseguir los nucles usados de los que hablaste


----------



## opamp (Sep 8, 2013)

Nucleos usados de los micoondas malogrados , en el Foro tenemos un post al respecto.


----------



## zorrux (Sep 9, 2013)

Bueno busca en la chatarrerias  o sitios donde venden cosas de segunda.

Aca les sacan el cobre y dejan los nucleos y puedes conseguirlos casi a mitad de precio por kilo .

Lo ultimo que compre fue uno de 1.3 kilos ,un nucleo de 25 por 40 mm. ,para 100 watts a 4 soles.Con laminas nuevas hubiera tenido que pagar 11 soles mas o menos.Venia pegado con barniz y para sacarlas sin doblar las laminas lo puse encima de la cocina y aplique algo de calor  y se desmorono como castillo de naipes.

Los de microondas tambien se consiguen pero vienen soldados ,habria que cortar de alguna manera la soldadura  y luego perforar para ensamblar con pernos.es menudo trabajo ,seria la opcion c

Asi lo compre:

y asi quedo despues.


----------

